# *Post your 3x3x3 BLD solve*



## cmhardw (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Inspired by this thread I have a fun type of challenge to try.

Do a 3x3x3 BLD solve *right now*. Don't warm up, don't practice. Just grab your cube, your blindfold, and do the following solve.

Scramble with white on top, green on front.
B2 R B2 D L B' D' R' B2 L R2 B D2 U' B2 D2 B R' D' U' R L' B2 U R2

Have fun!
-------------------------

To start things off, I got 1:52.31 with no warmup, no practice. I just got the idea for this thread, pulled up the above scramble and did the solve.

Chris


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 19, 2009)

I got 4:20.19. It's an okay solve, but I'm tired so I didn't do as well as I could have. Easy memorization on the edges though, interesting story, it went: Aragorn descends Isildur, Jared hates Denethor, Everyone fights Gimli, Kenny loves everyone. Kind of easy for me


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2009)

2:49.37 DNF by 5 edges

horrible


----------



## MrData (Jul 19, 2009)

5:45.60
I should really consider practicing sometime...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 19, 2009)

DNF.... it's been a long time.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jul 19, 2009)

DNF.. (message too short  )


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 19, 2009)

59.52, though I don't really see the point. I thought this topic would be about posting your solution.


----------



## peterbat (Jul 19, 2009)

2:40 DNF by 4 edges  (missed a piece in my memo)...

Oh well.


----------



## ccchips296 (Jul 19, 2009)

2:35.43 wohh its been soooo long since ive done a BLD solve (or really, any solving) XD im very very rusty


----------



## Ellis (Jul 19, 2009)

5:54.71 - Really slow. I haven't even attempted a single solve since SDO two months ago. I surprised it was even successful since there was someone in my room laughing and reading stuff to me. There were about 3 or 4 times during execution where I skipped an edge or corner and had to go back, so it was really messy.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 19, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> DNF.... it's been a long time.



+1

:[email protected]


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2009)

1:31.38, but it felt like 2:00. I really need to practice.

My solve.


----------



## Rosson91 (Jul 19, 2009)

1:38.53 I must get better at solving the edges...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2009)

2:15.73

Ugh, you had to catch me at 5:00 in the morning after I just got up; I wasn't even really awake yet. Anyway, it was a fairly comfortable easy scramble, so I'm not happy with this time. A scramble like this definitely should have been sub-2 for me.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 19, 2009)

Only just woke up. 5:11.58 DNF via an execution mistake. I really need to learn those M slice algorithms properly.


----------



## Mossar (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe my 5th completed BLD solve and 10th BLD try. I've had 3 sub4 DNFs so this time is not good for me.
4:43.71 - hard edges for me (DILU FJ PYZR NP - yes, i know i have to change this method ;D) and normal corners - 6 numbers to rembember and 2 last stickers visually.


----------



## aegius1r (Jul 19, 2009)

1:00.31 but DNF...uh.
left 3 edges need to be cycled
Haven't been practice for a while...


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Jul 19, 2009)

3:20.16 - pretty good for not practicing


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 19, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 59.52, though I don't really see the point. I thought this topic would be about posting your solution.



Hey Tim,

Sorry for any confusion on the point of this thread. Next time I do something like this I'll title the thread "Surprise Challenge" or something like that.

The point is to catch as many people as possible off guard, so that everyone doing the solve does it cold without any warmup. For the forum competitions we are allowed time to practice to prepare, plus time to warmup on the day of to get ready. I wanted to do a different challenge where I try to catch everybody, or at least as many people as possible, "cold" in their solving.

I didn't intend for people to post their solutions, but if anyone does that's just more information available for people to get ideas on how others BLD solve.

This thread (and others to follow) ;-) are just meant to be fun challenges, nothing serious.

Chris


----------



## arud45 (Jul 19, 2009)

I am in no way good at bld.. but mine was 10+ (stackmat timer went off) DNF by two flipped edges.. just woke up.. kind of fell asleep during corner memo.

My memo was like (with red on front white on top)
edges: AOJL NTRW KCED
corners: GGRBRYGG (i think)

Using Old Pochmann and M2


----------



## Jude (Jul 19, 2009)

2:47.43 DNF - 3 cycle of edges off.
Boo.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2009)

It felt kind of cheating as I sat practising blind. On the other hand I always practise blind 
But I still DNF:d 2:44. Just forgot to do four edges.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> It felt kind of cheating as I sat practising blind. On the other hand I always practise blind


I LOL'ed.
message too short


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Anyway, it was a fairly comfortable easy scramble.


 I didn't think it was an easy scramble


----------



## happa95 (Jul 19, 2009)

1:45.52 success.


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 19, 2009)

2:11.53 succesful solve. Pretty good considering that I did at most 10 BLD solves during the last few months and that my PB is just like 10 seconds faster.


----------



## babyle (Jul 22, 2009)

i got like 3:30 I think I forgot to press space bar on cubetimer, but I just started listening to a song during my memo so yah I used that o.o


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 3, 2009)

2:15.67 I haven't practiced in a very long time.


----------



## PM 1729 (Aug 4, 2009)

2:45.88 Poor memo(50 sec).But good as it was the first bld solve of the day.


----------



## Zava (Aug 5, 2009)

1:07.02 success, I should start again with bld


----------



## driftboy_wen (Aug 6, 2009)

8 minutes =D, i am still new at BLD =D, oh yea, this is a success =D


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 6, 2009)

3:16.72 with bad edge memo (1:20) then a bit long with corner memo 30). Still good considering how little I practice.


----------



## riffz (Aug 10, 2009)

3:44.20

I averaging closer to 3 now, but I've been DNFing too much so this was alright.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 4, 2009)

Caught me off guard . I just woke up and am still tired. No warmup.
1:16.33
Okay, for me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 4, 2009)

DNF i forgot to memo one edge


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 5, 2009)

49.50
yum


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 5, 2009)

2:30.83
At 12am


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/v/1200925870939

no memo, though, since facebook friends won't care about that.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Oct 11, 2009)

4:10.72
Corners: G B W W B R Y B
Edges: A O J C E D V T Q L N V

Pretty good for me.


----------



## curious (Oct 17, 2009)

What is the most difficult puzzle ever solved blindfolded?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

curious said:


> What is the most difficult puzzle ever solved blindfolded?



I'd imagine something like the Golden Cube or Mirror blocks. Anything without colours or raised edges to memorise.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 17, 2009)

curious said:


> What is the most difficult puzzle ever solved blindfolded?



Maybe this is thread kidnapping or what you call it. But I think the best answer to this
may come from Mike. What is hardest, a 7x7 or a Megaminx? Or of course your 2-7 bld relay?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 17, 2009)

5:22.51
Memo around 3 minutes.
It has been many months before I attempted this.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 17, 2009)

My blindfold PB 4:19.46


----------



## Kian (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> curious said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most difficult puzzle ever solved blindfolded?
> ...



Umm, you don't even have to memorize a Mirror Blocks cube to solve it blindfolded. 

I agree with Mats, the hardest individual puzzle I know of solve blindfolded has to be 7x7 or Megaminx, but Mike can tell us which is harder.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> curious said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most difficult puzzle ever solved blindfolded?
> ...



Huh? You can solve these without a memorization phase! People were solving mirror blocks blindfolded as soon as they came out.

Mats, I thought megaminx was significantly more unpleasant than 7x7x7, but 7x7x7 is probably a little harder. But overall, we have to consider that different puzzles are simply different. I'm really looking forward to learning my approach to square-1. I think I've demonstrated it will work, and it should be fairly fast, but it will probably be the toughest BLD method I will have ever learned, by far.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > curious said:
> ...



Since this is a spontaneous 'post your blind solve' thread, I just tried BLD mirror blocks with no inspection and got 7:01.45. I've done better, but it's fun to do.


----------



## curious (Oct 18, 2009)

sorry about going into this thread,
using pochman edges, what is a simple and effective way to memorise the edges?


----------



## Steyler (Oct 18, 2009)

Um I can't even solve BLD... can anyone give me a good tutorial?


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2009)

Steyler said:


> Um I can't even solve BLD... can anyone give me a good tutorial?



http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 18, 2009)

curious said:


> sorry about going into this thread,
> using pochman edges, what is a simple and effective way to memorise the edges?



It is individual. Some do it best visually. Some remembers colours. Some makes numbers of the cubies and some letters or names. Try out and see what is best for yourself.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 18, 2009)

curious said:


> sorry about going into this thread,
> using pochman edges, what is a simple and effective way to memorise the edges?



I made a short tutorial on that (edges and corners): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFpWuAuiDns

I hope that you can understand it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 18, 2009)

I keep meaning to try sq2 BLD, though it will probably be easier than sq1 BLD, since I can just comm everything.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > curious said:
> ...


I agree about the first part, but for the second part, I think Pyra would be very easy as most human made solutions only contain 8-14 moves, or *maybe* under 8 if you really planned on a relatively good scramble.


----------



## jonathan90 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi¡¡¡¡
I´m new 
5:17.15, bad, bad, bad :-(


----------

